# Jeep liberty



## Jim Prill (Jan 11, 2004)

I just purchased this jeep liberty with a bad cyl. head for $200.00. I am kicking around the idea of putting a plow on it and use it as a driveway truck. 
I am looking for suggestions as far as plow choices I lick the snow dogg design my friend has a light duty one on his 98 tahoe or the meyer driveway pro. 

The Jeep is a 2002 with 134k 3.7L auto.


----------



## Jim Prill (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry about no pictures


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The Snoway 22 series is a good choice for that truck, Down pressure is the key. Excellent for backdragging.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

i have the Meyer DrivePro 6'8" Steel on my 07 Wrangler and have liked it very much. I know Meyer has a similar or maybe even the same setup for the Liberty as well. 

Good Luck! 

Keith


----------



## Jim Prill (Jan 11, 2004)

Question for basher, I was on the snoway web site and they state the mold board weighs 284lbs not including the rest of the gear. My question is this, what is the total weight of the complete plow (7'6 model)?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't know off the top of my head I would guess around 50/55lbs


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

There's a guy in my town running a 6.5' blizzard on a liberty, I've seen him around for about 4 years now, so it has to be holding up okay.


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

I say way to go with that is but the meyers drive pro on it.


----------



## Jim Prill (Jan 11, 2004)

Thank you basher for the info.


----------

